# Dealing with Creedless Brethren



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 22, 2007)

As part of my degree, I am doing a module on Prebyterianism in Ulster 1690-1840; part of the course includes looking at the subscription/non-subscription controversy in Ireland during the 1720s.

How would Puritan Board members handle other Christians who refuse to respect the authority of confessions of faith (I am not saying they have to agree with everything in them, but listen to what they are saying first before passing judgment)?

In the past I have dealt with brethren who would never listen to what the WCF said, and one even told me that he hated the Shorter Catechism (though he expected me to listen to his interpretation of Scripture even though he is as fallible than the Westminster Divines).


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 22, 2007)

It would boil down to why they refused subscription. If brethren wish to attend a church but do not subscribe jot and title then fine (to a degree) but those who desire to become ministers in the denomination _must_ subscribe (and not with fingers crossed).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 22, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> It would boil down to why they refused subscription. If brethren wish to attend a church but do not subscribe jot and title then fine (to a degree) but those who desire to become ministers in the denomination _must_ subscribe (and not with fingers crossed).





That was the case in Ireland; ministers wanted to be installed without openly subscribing to the WCF as their confession of faith. However, the question of what to do with ordinary members who refuse to heed the authority of the Creeds is somewhat more difficult.


----------

